# smear query TMI possibly



## monnie38

iv just turned 25 and i have been invited for my first smear test !!!

what is the protocol here? 

do i shave? do i leave? do i trim ????

i dont want to grow a big bush and look like a 70s porn star but at the same time im plus size so also dont want to shave myself and look like a bald plus size porn star !!


----------



## AnneBurg

Are you talking about a PAP smear?
I don't think your doc/nurse practitioner would mind one bit- after all, they're used to seeing all shapes and sizes (and ages) of vaginas all day long!
Do whatever makes YOU comfortable, that is the most important thing. The speculums that they tend to use these days won't get "caught" in your pubic hair or anything ;)


----------



## monnie38

thanks yh i think a pap smear and a smear test are the same ??

its the speculum thingy that really scares me most !!


----------



## AnneBurg

It's really nothing to worry about. It is certainly NOT comfortable but it should not be painful. The important thing is to relax your pelvic muscles as much as you can, imagine your bum sinking into the floor. If you tense up, it can be painful.
Some people practice deep breathing during it, or you may want to chat with your doc about the weather! If your doc is patient, you may find that it's really not so bad!


----------



## Girly922

As anneburg said the nurse probably won't even notice how your bikini line looks. I'm a nurse and can't say I've ever paid any attention to it. It's a fairly quick procedure that shouldn't be too painful, but might be uncomfortable. It's now done with a tiny brush rather than scraping cells like it used to, so the most uncomfortable part for most women is the insertion of the speculum. Just try and relax. 

Don't worry about it too much, it's important to keep on top of your smear tests.


----------



## BabyBean14

I agree that you should do what makes YOU comfortable, and don't worry about the doctor/nurse. I saw my GYN on Friday and the only thing I did was take a shower first. I had a bladder scope earlier this year and for some reason was really uptight about that. I shaved some and trimmed the rest short. Sure, I guess I looked good for the test by some arbitrary standard, but then it itched like mad when it grew in. In hindsight, the itching far outweighed the psychological benefits of trimming, IMHO. 

When it was my first time for the smear, I was so scared of the speculum. What I wish I could tell my past self is not to over-think it. Some doctors, including mine, can be clumsy/awkward with it and that can hurt. I also tend to tense up, which hurts, too. But even under these circumstances it doesn't hurt much and it's done really quick. It's unpleasant, but not difficult. It will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

AnneBurg said:


> It's really nothing to worry about. It is certainly NOT comfortable but it should not be painful. The important thing is to relax your pelvic muscles as much as you can, imagine your bum sinking into the floor. If you tense up, it can be painful.
> Some people practice deep breathing during it, or you may want to chat with your doc about the weather! If your doc is patient, you may find that it's really not so bad!

follow anns advice hun and u be just fine shes right relaxing is the key to a quick painless smear :) u will walk out wondering why u was worried and happy that u have been checked :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm a practice nurse and take around 4 smears daily. I don't notice whether you've shaved, waxed, pierced. I've seen it all and to be honest it's like taking blood to me it' so routine. All I like is for the lady to be clean but I like all my patients to be clean whether I'm doing smears or not! The nurse should take it slowly and use a reasonably small speculum. Stay as relaxed as possible cos if you tense it will be uncomfortable. Take gentle breaths all the way through and it'll be over in less than minutes. It can make you feel a bit dizzy when the smear is being taken but this can be a natural reaction of stimulating the cervix. I've done hundreds of smears and there are very few I "remember" for being shocking. I do remember a woman, who when I went behind the curtain, had taken ALL her clothes off! I was like "eek! I said bottom half only!".


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

NurseSooz said:


> I do remember a woman, who when I went behind the curtain, had taken ALL her clothes off! I was like "eek! I said bottom half only!".

LOL :haha: I always wear a maxi skirt when I go for my smear, so I don't have to lie on that couch with my bottom half hanging out ;) It's a lot easier and more dignified, I find, just to de-knicker and then wriggle the skirt up...I hate having to take trousers off and then sit with the paper towel over me (when they remember to give you some).

As far as pruning goes, I just go for clean and tidy, as normal. But then I don't do any extreme waxing or topiary anyway, just the normal basic stuff :shrug: Like NurseSooze says, the nurse really won't care what you look like down there, they've seen it all before! (though as my aunty once said, "Well, but they haven't seen MINE before!!":haha:) And leaving things 'au naturel' won't interfere with the test in any way.

It won't be as bad as you think, either...it's a little uncomfortable, and I always spot a tiny bit afterwards, but it's over quickly, and then that's it for 3 years (in the UK, anyway, I think USA ladies have to go through it yearly?).


----------



## NurseSooz

Yup wss ^

Don't worry about spotting, most women get it. Your poor cervix doesn't like to be prodded!

I once also had a woman who had her labia pierced with rings all the way down each side - I remember that one cos I thought "there's no way you can complain about this being uncomfortable!"


----------



## wwchix

NurseSooz said:


> I once also had a woman who had her labia pierced with rings all the way down each side - I remember that one cos I thought "there's no way you can complain about this being uncomfortable!"

I have a VCH (vertical clitoral hood) piercing, and used to be worried about comments I might get on it when I go for a test... the last one I had I didn't have the piercing haha. 

Now I couldn't care less, its part of me and if the nurse asks about it, I'll happily tell :p

I second what MrsE said though, I've now learnt to wear a skirt when I go, there is nothing more awkward than laying there trying to protect your dignity with a tiny bit of towel!

Worst bit for me (experience wise) was the fact they needed a chaperone and it was male (I said it was OK), and whilst I just laid there staring at the ceiling, he was trying to make small talk like asking what I did at college etc :haha:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> I do remember a woman, who when I went behind the curtain, had taken ALL her clothes off! I was like "eek! I said bottom half only!".
> 
> LOL :haha: I always wear a maxi skirt when I go for my smear, so I don't have to lie on that couch with my bottom half hanging out ;) It's a lot easier and more dignified, I find, just to de-knicker and then wriggle the skirt up...I hate having to take trousers off and then sit with the paper towel over me (when they remember to give you some).
> 
> As far as pruning goes, I just go for clean and tidy, as normal. But then I don't do any extreme waxing or topiary anyway, just the normal basic stuff :shrug: Like NurseSooze says, the nurse really won't care what you look like down there, they've seen it all before! (though as my aunty once said, "Well, but they haven't seen MINE before!!":haha:) And leaving things 'au naturel' won't interfere with the test in any way.
> 
> It won't be as bad as you think, either...it's a little uncomfortable, and I always spot a tiny bit afterwards, but it's over quickly, and then that's it for 3 years (in the UK, anyway, I think USA ladies have to go through it yearly?).Click to expand...

Agreed- I had my first one last year when I was 25, and was quite nervous, but the nurse was lovely, and it didn't hurt at all... she even had to put the specu-thingy in twice because she discovered I have a tilted uterus... but even that wasn't bad. Try not to worry, and let her know it's your first time. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I never realised how common clitoral piercings were until I did this job. I've had many a pt try and persuade me into one! I always remind my patients that we have to get smears too so we want to make your experience as comfortable as we'd want it to be! I remember one lassie who was dreading her smear saying to me "you don't know what it's like!". Maybe she thinks all practice nurses have a titanium cervix. Your nurse will put you totally at ease and you'll be shocked at how quickly it's over!


----------



## Worriedk

im due a smear too and i keep putting it off and off! im sooooo nervous about it i just wish there was another way! i had an extremely unpleasent experience of one when i was younger and thats ut me totally off! i have since given birth etc and still worry! i find internals etc extremely uncomfortable but when i was having lo and midwife was examining me she discovered i have a very dominant pubic bone. that actually explained why i ahve always found internals etc extremely uncomfortable and difficult! any suggestions to make a smear straight forward??
i know how important it is to get done and i will go! im just soo nervous!


----------



## NurseSooz

Make sure you tell your nurse that you've had horrendous experiences. When women tell me that I use a v small speculum, loads of lube and I take it crazy slow, letting the woman stop for breath at intervals. Just think about your bottom being on the bed, if you feel it rising then you're tensing. If you feel like you're clenching your pelvic floor then it'll be sore. Put your hands under your bum, this tilts the womb and makes the cervix easier to find. Make sure your mid cycle as this makes it more comfortable for you. If it really terrifies you too much then you can get a v small course of diazepam to help you. Just chat through it and this takes your mind of it or concentrate on wiggling your toes. That's my practice nurse advice!


----------



## Charliemarina

Worriedk said:


> im due a smear too and i keep putting it off and off! im sooooo nervous about it i just wish there was another way! i had an extremely unpleasent experience of one when i was younger and thats ut me totally off! i have since given birth etc and still worry! i find internals etc extremely uncomfortable but when i was having lo and midwife was examining me she discovered i have a very dominant pubic bone. that actually explained why i ahve always found internals etc extremely uncomfortable and difficult! any suggestions to make a smear straight forward??
> i know how important it is to get done and i will go! im just soo nervous!

i know exactly how u feel hun, i had my son back in 2001 he is now 10, i had a smear test 6 months after his birth i was just 17, i had a doctor present but he asked if the student nurse could do it, i didnt see why not as everyone needs to learn somewhere but when she pulled the speculum out (remembering 10 years ago they were huge and METAL!!!) anyway as she pulled it out she tore me inside my V area, it bled and from that day i swore id never do it again :(

my fear lasted 10 years i ignored every letter that came through my door just told myself id be fine, it was just 4 months ago that i built up the courage to do it, OH was with me but i was shaking and crying like u wouldnt believe, the nurse was very gentle and after some talking calmed me and made me feel safe enough to relax, she said what happened to me was RARE and in 30 years she had never done that to anyone i was very unlucky, i had the test and immediately felt great about it but very very scared at the result at the same time, luckily i was all clear no abnormal cells or anything but 10 years is a very long time especially what with having 2 more children in that time period anything could have happened thankfully it didnt and i will now always attend my appointments as im no longer scared, but only with that nurse lol


----------



## wwchix

NurseSooz said:


> I never realised how common clitoral piercings were until I did this job. I've had many a pt try and persuade me into one!

Yeah, I think they're pretty common! I had 2 piercings down below, but due to my anatomy, it migrated funny so I had to remove :( Nevermind, still got my fave :D :happydance:

You should get one ;) Aha well if that's what you're into. They don't hurt as much as you'd expect, a massive intense pain, but before you can even react, its done. Then after, I couldn't even tell I had it, its crazy, all my other piercings have throbbed for days, this, didn't even know it was there (and no, I didn't believe people when they told me before I did it either :p )


----------



## Worriedk

NurseSooz said:


> Make sure you tell your nurse that you've had horrendous experiences. When women tell me that I use a v small speculum, loads of lube and I take it crazy slow, letting the woman stop for breath at intervals. Just think about your bottom being on the bed, if you feel it rising then you're tensing. If you feel like you're clenching your pelvic floor then it'll be sore. Put your hands under your bum, this tilts the womb and makes the cervix easier to find. Make sure your mid cycle as this makes it more comfortable for you. If it really terrifies you too much then you can get a v small course of diazepam to help you. Just chat through it and this takes your mind of it or concentrate on wiggling your toes. That's my practice nurse advice!

 I will tell them! just hope they dont think im crazy!lol. thanks for the advice and tips! be honest, do you get many ladies in for smears and it is difficult to perform due to being anxious etc? or are the majority fine and straight forward? i dont wana be an awkward patient!!!lol. xo


----------



## Worriedk

Charliemarina said:


> Worriedk said:
> 
> 
> im due a smear too and i keep putting it off and off! im sooooo nervous about it i just wish there was another way! i had an extremely unpleasent experience of one when i was younger and thats ut me totally off! i have since given birth etc and still worry! i find internals etc extremely uncomfortable but when i was having lo and midwife was examining me she discovered i have a very dominant pubic bone. that actually explained why i ahve always found internals etc extremely uncomfortable and difficult! any suggestions to make a smear straight forward??
> i know how important it is to get done and i will go! im just soo nervous!
> 
> i know exactly how u feel hun, i had my son back in 2001 he is now 10, i had a smear test 6 months after his birth i was just 17, i had a doctor present but he asked if the student nurse could do it, i didnt see why not as everyone needs to learn somewhere but when she pulled the speculum out (remembering 10 years ago they were huge and METAL!!!) anyway as she pulled it out she tore me inside my V area, it bled and from that day i swore id never do it again :(
> 
> my fear lasted 10 years i ignored every letter that came through my door just told myself id be fine, it was just 4 months ago that i built up the courage to do it, OH was with me but i was shaking and crying like u wouldnt believe, the nurse was very gentle and after some talking calmed me and made me feel safe enough to relax, she said what happened to me was RARE and in 30 years she had never done that to anyone i was very unlucky, i had the test and immediately felt great about it but very very scared at the result at the same time, luckily i was all clear no abnormal cells or anything but 10 years is a very long time especially what with having 2 more children in that time period anything could have happened thankfully it didnt and i will now always attend my appointments as im no longer scared, but only with that nurse lolClick to expand...

Thnaks for your reply! im sorry you have also had a bad experience! im glad but that you have been able to move on from this with positive results!
no wonder but u were put off! my bad experience was when i had a miscarriage. i was having bleeding etc and told i was miscarrying but the doctor had to do an internal! she was awwwfuuulllll!!! i tensed up and she was sooo rude! she went on to say i may get used to it as child birth is much worse!! bearing in mind i was miscarrying at the time! that was enough to put me off anything like that! Then when i was having my daughter midwife was soooo nice and she noticed i had a prominant pubic bone that would make internals uncomfortable etc but once she realised that then she was able to do it no bother! she was excellant! im sooo worried about the smear! ijust need to relax and wise up!lol.xo


----------



## BabyBean14

NurseSooz said:


> Make sure you tell your nurse that you've had horrendous experiences. When women tell me that I use a v small speculum, loads of lube and I take it crazy slow, letting the woman stop for breath at intervals. Just think about your bottom being on the bed, if you feel it rising then you're tensing. If you feel like you're clenching your pelvic floor then it'll be sore. Put your hands under your bum, this tilts the womb and makes the cervix easier to find. Make sure your mid cycle as this makes it more comfortable for you. If it really terrifies you too much then you can get a v small course of diazepam to help you. Just chat through it and this takes your mind of it or concentrate on wiggling your toes. That's my practice nurse advice!

Wait! You're allowed to use lube in the UK??? Every doc who's given me a smear here (Canada) has told me they can't use lube because it would interfere with the test! Generally they rinse with warm water to heat it up and that's it. :dohh: Of course, I tense up so much that I often push against the speculum without meaning to. Having lube might lead to embarrassing problems! :haha: 

On the rare occasions I've gone to GYNs, they've all used metal speculums. I've actually found these to be more comfortable because the edges were curved better. :shrug:


----------



## NurseSooz

Eek goodness yes we do. It'd be agony for many women if we didn't. We have to use a certain lube that won't affect the smear result. I also always warm my specialisms under the tap x


----------



## NurseSooz

Worriedk said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Make sure you tell your nurse that you've had horrendous experiences. When women tell me that I use a v small speculum, loads of lube and I take it crazy slow, letting the woman stop for breath at intervals. Just think about your bottom being on the bed, if you feel it rising then you're tensing. If you feel like you're clenching your pelvic floor then it'll be sore. Put your hands under your bum, this tilts the womb and makes the cervix easier to find. Make sure your mid cycle as this makes it more comfortable for you. If it really terrifies you too much then you can get a v small course of diazepam to help you. Just chat through it and this takes your mind of it or concentrate on wiggling your toes. That's my practice nurse advice!
> 
> I will tell them! just hope they dont think im crazy!lol. thanks for the advice and tips! be honest, do you get many ladies in for smears and it is difficult to perform due to being anxious etc? or are the majority fine and straight forward? i dont wana be an awkward patient!!!lol. xoClick to expand...

I have TONS of women just like you. Very few women are "totally cool" with having a smear. Don't worry. The majority of women step into my room saying "I hate having this done!". I always respond with "don't worry, I'd be freaked out the day a woman comes in telling me she loves having her smear done!". You're not alone! Xx


----------



## BabyBean14

NurseSooz: Yeah, not having lube does make it more uncomfortable but I wouldn't say it's "agony." Although, that might change after menopause. Eek! I don't even want to think about it. Thanks for posting on this subject. It's great hearing a healthcare provider's POV! :hugs:


----------



## monnie38

well iv been and had it doen this mroning.

thank you ladies for reassuring me.

yes it wasnt very comfertable but it wasnt painful either.

i had a lovely lady who kept me calm.

and now im home !! now all i have to do is wait for the results ha ha!


----------



## Charliemarina

well done hunnie, it really does sound worse than it is :)


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm so glad everything worked out! :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Glad it was a positive experience x


----------

